# Mandrake 10 und Vigor 510 DSL



## Millencolinxx (29. April 2004)

Moin!

Ich hatte vor paar tagen mal nen knoppix hd install gemacht..
Wollte dan mein Vigor 510 usb modul ins internet bringen..
Hat aber trotz aller befehle nicht geklappt.. 
Jez sauge ich grad mandrake 10

Wollte eins wissen:

Wie bekomme ich es da ans laufen? Kann mir das schomal jemand sagen?
Ist es viel einfacher wie bei knoppix? 

Geht es überhaupt? (bitte um richtige beschreibung)

Danke schomal 

Marcus


----------



## KUHnsmann (2. Mai 2004)

Ist das nich ein W-LAN Gerät

MfG


----------

